# My dog likes naan bread :P



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

Last night I made a chicken curry dish for supper and decided to make some naan bread with it. The first try didn't go so well... I tried using whole wheat flour instead of white to be healthier but they were disgusting. Plus some of them got a little over-baked. I dropped one on the floor and my min pin grabbed it and chewed on it like it was one of the greatest chew bones ever.
I don't reccommend this as a daily treat for dogs, but here's the recipe: (humans can eat it too  )

3 cups white bread flour (for a dog I would use whole wheat)
4 tablespoons plain no fat yogurt
1 tsp honey
1tsp salt (can be omitted)
1 tsp yeast (can be omitted)
3/4 cup warm water

mix dry ingredients together in a bowl, add honey, warm water, and yogurt. blend until a dough ball is formed.

split dough ball into 8 smaller balls. preheat oven to 400'F.

put dough balls on cookie sheet on top of the oven (not inside it!) and cover with a cloth. leave 20 minutes. (omit this step if not using yeast)

flatten dough balls to 1/2 inch thich and lay on baking rack (you can use baking cooling racks, the metal kind, if your oven racks are too wide). make sure oven is clean so you don't get baked on gross stuff from the wire rack.

bake until dough is cooked through and a very light golden brown. roughly 30 minutes (keep checking them every 10 minutes as ovens vary!). 

for the dogs i leave them in the oven till they're dark golden brown and crispy. you can also add things to the recipe like flax, bits of dog food, meat, etc.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

One of the guys that I work with, they were making bread, and had some bad dough. So they threw it away. Not realizing their Blue Heeler would get in the garbage, the dog ate part of it. Later, they were wondering where the dog was, and went out back. Not only was the dough rising in the stomach, but the dog was trying to get up the steps in a drunken stupor from the alcohol being produced by the yeast. Sounds like it may be good for an occasional treat, but I'd definitely leave the yeast out, even if thoroughly cooked. And not sure about the other ingredients either, like the flour. The yogert helps the digestion, so it's ok. And not sure I'd add flax.

Results, dog went to the vet. He survived just fine but it could have been deadly.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

as i said, leave out the yeast if making for dogs


----------

